# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Récords meteorológicos

## Luján

Hoy Google se hace eco del aniversario de la medición del copo de nieve más grande jamás encontrado. 38 centímetros.

En la Wikipedia en inglés hay más récords: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_weather_records

----------


## ben-amar

Eso no es un copo, es un tempano completo. Si es mas nieve de la que tiene todavia alguna estacion de esqui  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora no puedo, pero en cuanto llegue a Sevilla os dejo más records meteorológicos, y en Español  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como ya os dije, os voy a dejar esta lista de Records Meteorológicos mundiales. Después pondré los de España:

Extraídos de una publicación de Markus Schaller en "Wetterkarte" ("Weathermap") en el Deutscher Wetterdienst
(Servicio Meteorológico Alemán).
**TemperaturasMáxima   57.30C   El Asisija, Libia (112m)   August 1923Media más alta   34.60C   Dallol, Etiopía (-79 m)   11/60 - 10/66Mínima   -89.2   Wostock, Antártida (3420 m)   21.07.1983Media más baja   -55.1   Wostock, Antártida (3420 m)   1961-1990
**Máxima en elPolo Sur   -13.60C   Polo Sur   27.12.1978  
**Precipitación (mm = litros por metro cuadrado)Máxima en 24 horas   1870 mm   Cilaos, Isla Reunion Océano Indico   15. -16.03.1952Máxima en 1 año   26 461 mm   Cherrapunji, India (1312 m)   01.08.1960-31. 07.1961Media anual más alta   11 684 mm   Mount Waialeale Kauai, Hawaii (1547m)   1912-1945
**Media anualmás baja   0.7 mm   Oasis Dachla, Egipto   1932-1985
**Máximo anual de nieve   31.1 m   Paradise Ranger Mt. Rainier, Washington, USA   19.02.1971-18.02.1972
**Días lluviosos por año   325 days   Campell Island, Pacífico Sur (Nueva Zelanda)   1941-1957
**Presión (reducida al nivel del mar)Máxima   1083.8 hPa   Agata, Noroeste de Siberia (263 m)   31.12.1968Mínima   870 hPa   Taifun Tip482 km oeste de Guam Océano Pacífico   12.10.1979
**Duración de luz solar (horas y % del máximo astronómico)Media más alta   4040 hrs (91%)   Yuma, Arizona, USA   1951-1978Media más baja   478 hrs (11 %)   South Orkney Islands Norte de Escocia   1978-1991
**VientoRacha máxima en 10 min.   372 km/h   Mt. WashingtonNew Hampshire USA (1909 m)   12.04.1934Racha máxima   416 km/h   Mt. WashingtonNew Hampshire USA (1909 m)   12.04.1934Recorrido de un tornado   469 km   Illinois, Indiana, USA   26.05.1917

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nuevos Records de Temperatura mínima Absoluta en Granada(-8.5ºC) y Jaen(-3.3ºC).
También Maxima más baja en Santander(4.5ºC).

Saludos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

http://meteocampillos.blogspot.com.e...de-espana.html



El día 3 de Enero de 1971, se registraron -22ºc en Hellín ciudad. Y -24ºc en el rincón del Moro, pedanía de Hellín

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Tempetarura Máxima absoluta: 46ºc

Temperatura Mínima absoluta: -22ºc

Viento máximo: 150km/h

Precipitación Máxima en un día: 350mm

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿350mm? ¿Os pilló una DANA? :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Gracias por esos datos. Ahora que me ha venido, voy a poner yo los de Sevilla.

*Máx. núm. de días de lluvia en el mes*
25 (ene 1996)

*Máx. núm. de días de nieve en el mes*
1 (ene 2010)

*Máx. núm. de días de tormenta en el mes*
7 (nov 1983)

*Prec. máx. en un día (l/m2)*
109.3 (02 nov 1997)

*Prec. mensual más alta (l/m2)* 
361.1 (nov 1983)

*Racha máx. viento: velocidad y dirección (Km/h*)
Vel 136, Dir 230 (06 nov 1966 02:45)

*Tem. máx. absoluta (°C)*
46.6 (23 jul 1995)

*Tem. media de las máx. más alta (°C)*
38.5 (jul 1994)

*Tem. media de las mín. más baja (°C)*
1.0 (ene 1968)

*Tem. media más alta (°C)*
30.6 (ago 2010)

*Tem. media más baja (°C)*
7.1 (feb 1956)

*Tem. mín. absoluta (°C)*
-5.5 (12 feb 1956)

Fuente: AEMET

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Gracias por esos datos. Ahora que me ha venido, voy a poner yo los de Sevilla.
> 
> *Máx. núm. de días de nieve en el mes*
> 1 (ene 2010)


Eso sí que es un récord y lo demás son pamplinas. Máximo número de días: 1...  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Eso sí que es un récord y lo demás son pamplinas. Máximo número de días: 1...


Ya ves...
El anterior era 0  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> ¿350mm? ¿Os pilló una DANA?
> 
> Gracias por esos datos. Ahora que me ha venido, voy a poner yo los de Sevilla.
> 
> *Máx. núm. de días de lluvia en el mes*
> 25 (ene 1996)
> 
> *Máx. núm. de días de nieve en el mes*
> 1 (ene 2010)
> ...


Si. fué una DANA, no sé la fecha exacta pero, desde 1950/1971

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Según podemos leer en una nota informativa emitida por la Organización Mundial de la Meteorología, un grupo de expertos de la Comisión de Climatología de la OMM ha determinado que el récord histórico de calor mantenido durante 90 años por El Aziza (Libia) no es válido debido a un error en el registro de la temperatura.

Fuente: Cazatormentas.net

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hace 90 años, está claro que los instrumentos no son como los de ahora.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nuevo record personal de mis registros.
Este Septiembre, ha sido el más lluvioso desde que tengo datos(2006/2007).
El anterior era del de 2009/2010, con 50L/m2, este año, 73L/m2.

Empezamos bien. Espero que siga batiendo records.

----------

